# What is This Fish??



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

I caught this in burnt corn creek in Brewton, AL. its bout an hour away from pcola. My friends and I catch them all the time but we can't find a name for them. Watever they are, it feels like u just got snag when they first hit your bait. fun creek fish.



and first time ive posted pics...i think thats how to do it.


----------



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

and their eyes are really red in person. the pic doesnt show it good.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

That is a Warmouth aka goggleye


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

yeah it looks just like the google eye i had in my aquarium for a while.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *SuperSpook (3/28/2009)*That is a Warmouth aka goggleye


:withstupid...j/k



that would be my bet...they're toxic and catch as many as you can and i'll come and dispose of them for you...


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

that looks like a juvie crappie in my opinion. ive caught 100s of goggleyes and never caught one that looked like that, not with that kinda pattern.


----------



## tideline_two (Oct 8, 2007)

i don't know what that is and i don't say that often. if its a goggleye it sure has a weird colot pattern, and its not a crappie.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

When i was a kid I lived on the patsalaga river which joins the conecuh river below andalusia. It then all becomes conecuh down to brewton. We caught them all the time and my grandaddy called them a spotted perch but the real name was a rock bass. We also caught a lot a warmouths but they have a different color pattern.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

I've been told that Warmouth and Goggle-eye are two separatetypes of fish. Goggle-eyes are more breem-like.


----------



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah. I'm pretty sure it isn't a warmouth. but I'm also pretty sure it isn't a rock bass. I've looked at pictures of them and they didn't match up. but one of my friends I fish with did call it a rock bass although he didn't think that was the right name. me and my friend have looked all over the web for it and the closest looking thing we found was a giant grouper..lol. but I'm pretty sure it isn't one. we sent my pictures to auburn to see if they knew wat it is and haven't gotten a response yet.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Actually guys we are all wrong its a shadow bass or calico bream. They are found in all the local rivers.







According to my dad(he is a biologist for the FWC)most people mistake them for goggle eye.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

cool!!


----------



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

thank you!!!!! we have been trying to figure it out for like 6 months, and shadow bass sounds pretty cool


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are desert storm camo bass.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Fish in the sunfish family will often "hybridize" with other fish producing variations, your fish is basically a warmouth bass. Redeye is often a nickname for them, they are very tasty even though they are small and they don't seem to fight as hard as other sunfish, usually because they are so fat for their size!


----------



## jet8998 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm with midnight rider. that fish is wearn' desert cammies, it helps it "close with and destroy" its prey. thats one tactical fish.


----------



## Auburngus (Jan 25, 2010)

This is a shadow bass. also google eye and warwouth are the same thing. Also sunfish do hybridize but they don't hybridize with warmouth or shadow bass. you could have a spotted sunfish(stump knocker) X bluegill or a very common one in shallow farm ponds is a redear(shell cracker) X bluegill


----------

